# Teddy Bear's new website!



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,

 Lately I have been wanting to make a blog for Teddy Bear so this morning I decided to make one!

Please read! Enjoy!
http://teddybearthehedgie.webs.com/


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

It says the site does not exist, might the web address be incorrect? i copy and pasted it into my browser from here since the web address wasn't hyperlinked


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> It says the site does not exist, might the web address be incorrect? i copy and pasted it into my browser from here since the web address wasn't hyperlinked


http://teddybearthehedgie.webs.com/

here try that 

Later today "he" will blog after I take him on our daily outing


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats cute. I like the "tonights menu" and "ele-fun"


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Thats cute. I like the "tonights menu" and "ele-fun"


 thank you!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable! Love the pictures.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you  I went to photobucket jut now and added a lot more photos.... :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

New menu is up


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I like the set up.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

